# Update on Ms. Susie



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bless her sweet face<:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome Home Ms Susie--congrats on her adoption


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome Home beautiful girl! This really touches my heart!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jealous1, you and your husband have huge golden hearts. Ms Susie is one lucky girl.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You guys are angels in disguise! Bless you both and Ms. Susie! Love her sugar face!


----------

